# Green Cruze Sidemarker - ordered today!



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a 2014 Rainforest Green Metallic Cruze Diesel, and always thought the orange sidemarker lights looked absurd from the day I picked it up. So, tonight I ordered a set of sidemarkers from Klearz that I hope will look much better. He is making a green lens with smoke and pearl that should match the body color quite nicely, and I'm excited to see how they look installed. Will definitely post some photos when complete.

As far as I can tell from my research of the Iowa Code, there is a red/yellow/amber-only requirement for the rear of all vehicles, but the white/yellow/amber-only requirement for front lighting only applies to trucks, with the exception that the lights cannot be red, blue, or flashing.  Iowa folks, am I reading this right? I'm planning to stick with white bulbs inside the green lenses, but plan to have some amber LEDs on hand just in case I get hassled about the green light.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Hopefully it works out and you can run the green without problems. Can't wait to see how it looks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

When you get them installed, post pictures. I would be interested in seeing how it turns out as I have a rainforest green cruze as well.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I would be surprised if green would be a problem for a side marker. Since it is not a forward/backward facing lights, laws generally do not apply, as long as it is not an emergency color.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd love to see how it looks!
Mike


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd love to see them as well.. I just bought a pair of clear front side markers, gonna put hyper white leds in afterwards.














Basically got tired of amber in the front of mine. Turning everything white.. lol. Even got switchbacks for the turn signals..


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Got them in the mail yesterday, now just to find some garage time to get them installed - maybe Saturday if I'm lucky.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know there is a USDOT requirement that there be amber/white side markers, but the wrap around head lamps should cover that.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> I know there is a USDOT requirement that there be amber/white side markers, but the wrap around head lamps should cover that.


Yeah. I finally ran across that it was a federal requirement after I couldn't find it in Iowa code. So, I picked up some amber LEDs to have on hand in case I get hassled. Since you can't see the car's color at night, I'm not too concerned if they glow amber, as long as the lens looks green when there's enough sunlight to see the car's color. 

I was really impressed with how well he matched the car color and the metallic flake. They should blend right in. I can't wait to get them in and see how they look, then it's just a matter of finding a warm enough day to clean it up and take pics.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd love to see both daytime (sunlight) and nighttime pictures after you get these installed.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Couldn't get photos of the lenses up earlier because the card reader wasn't cooperating, but it's working now. I have found that the Rainforest Green is really hard to capture in a photograph. I first noticed when I tried to send my wife photos of the car on the lot when I test drove it, and she thought it was black at first. So, these photos don't really show how good a match the color actually is, but it's the best pic I could get. Still looking forward to the install.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

They look nice, I can't wait to see them on the car for the final product!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Installed yesterday, but not until after sunset. Got these night shots, and will post some daytime shots next time I wash the car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice. I don't think you'll have any problems with the police. You have the orange marker lights up on your head lights. I really wonder why GM even put these on the Cruze with the wrapped head lamps. I definitely want to see them in the daylight.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Finally had an afternoon above freezing that I could wash the car and gets some photos of the sidemarkers, so here they are:


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks good Rev.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ooh that color is sexeh. Markers blend well too.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Rather jealous... Loved the RF Green, and was between RF Green and Blue Ray when looking at my 14.... Couldnt find me a Diesel at all so I went for a RF Green LT..... and here you are driving the car I searched all over the country for. Sigh. Pics when done please!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Epickphale said:


> Rather jealous... here you are driving the car I searched all over the country for. Sigh. Pics when done please!


A local dealer had actually ordered me an Atlantis Blue Diesel, but we hadn't settled on a price or signed for it - he said that if I didn't buy it, he had another guy who would. The wife had insisted on the color, but I wanted the Rainforest Green from the beginning. Two months later, when it hadn't even been built yet, I stopped by a dealer with this Diesel in stock while I was out of town on a business trip, and we worked out a deal. With my Pontiac driving me nuts with issues and not being able to find a buyer for it, I would have taken any color, but with this one available "close enough" to what I wanted to pay, I pulled the trigger later that week. 

The fact that it was the only one available in the Northwest quarter of Iowa, and even at that not originally delivered here (traded down here from a dealership in the Twin Cities) made it the car for me - getting my color was just a bonus. My wife calls it sneaky, but under the circumstances, I consider it Divine providence. And I still haven't seen another Rainforest Green Cruze of any trim in 9500 miles of Iowa/Minnesota driving in the 4 months since I bought mine. Maybe my 1100 mile round-trip to Indiana next month will finally yield a hit on a fellow Rainforest Green in person.

Just waiting on my taillight bezels now, and I think my exterior work is done - then to focus attention on the interior. Unfortunately, I found out they're discontinued and PFYC couldn't fulfill my order, so now I'm scouring the internet for someplace that still has remaining stock of that bezel before they're gone for good.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

The side markers came out really nice, I like it a lot!


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, thats a pretty good match for mixing by eye while looking at a picture. Very happy to see they worked out. Thanks again for the purchase, I appreciate it. 

If anybody else wants something a little different, I just finished this set of "Gold" side markers which I made to match the bowtie. These are a yellow lens with midcoat pearl mixed in and mounted on yellow housings. Keeps the DOT colored lens, while giving you something a little different.


----------

